# Super Bowl picks...



## I Are Baboon (Jan 25, 2005)

OK, final week of the playoff contest.  Here are 6 questions.  Each correct guess gets you a point.

1)  Pick the winner:  Patriots or Eagles?

2)  The spread is 7 points.  Will the Patriots cover?

3)  The over/under is 48.  Which will it be?

4)  What team scores first?

5)  Who will have more passing yards, Donovan McNabb or Tom Brady?

6)  Who will have more rushing yards, Brian Westbrook or Corey Dillon?

Tie Breaker (only used to break a tie in the standings):  Who wins Super Bowl MVP honors?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 25, 2005)

Recap (UPDATED), STANDINGS SO FAR (based on number of correct picks):

*8-2*
JJJ
ALBOB

*7-3*
I Are Baboon
Flex

*6-0*
Cold Iron

*6-4*
Dale Mabry

*5-5*
Archangel
DFINEST
Goodfella
Jodi
Pepper

*4-2*
BoneCrusher
dg806

*4-4*
gr81
Ponyboy

*4-6*
IainDaniel
SJ69

*3-3*
min0 lee
little kid

*3-7*
PreMier

*2-0*
JerseyDevil

*2-2*
iceman
Exordus

*1-1*
SuperTech


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 25, 2005)

My picks:

1)  Pick the winner:  Patriots or Eagles?  *Patriots*

2)  The spread is 7 points.  Will the Patriots cover?  *Yes*

3)  The over/under is 48.  Which will it be?  *over*

4)  What team scores first?  *Patriots*

5)  Who will have more passing yards, Donovan McNabb or Tom Brady?  *Tom Brady*

6)  Who will have more rushing yards, Brian Westbrook or Corey Dillon?  *Brian Westbrook*

Tie Breaker:  Who wins Super Bowl MVP honors?  *Tom Brady*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 25, 2005)

1)The Pats

2)Yes

3)Under

4)The Pats

5)Tom Brady

6)Corey Dillon

Tie Breaker)Tom Brady


----------



## Hillside (Jan 25, 2005)

1) Pick the winner: Patriots or Eagles? Pats

2) The spread is 7 points. Will the Patriots cover? Yes

3) The over/under is 48. Which will it be? Over

4) What team scores first? Pats

5) Who will have more passing yards, Donovan McNabb or Tom Brady? Brady

6) Who will have more rushing yards, Brian Westbrook or Corey Dillon? Dillon

Tie Breaker (only used to break a tie in the standings): Who wins Super Bowl MVP honors? Brady


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 25, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> OK, final week of the playoff contest.  Here are 6 questions.  Each correct guess gets you a point.
> 
> 1)  Pick the winner:  Patriots or Eagles?  *Patriots*
> 
> ...


 * Brady*

I know I havent been playing all along, but wanted to throw in anyway


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 25, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> I know I havent been playing all along, but wanted to throw in anyway



Hey, it's all good.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 25, 2005)

1. Pats

2. Yes

3. Over

4. Pats

5. Brady

6.  Dillon

Tie Breaker.  Brady


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 25, 2005)

1. Patriots

2. Yes

3. Under

4. Pats

5. McNabb

6. Dillon

TieBreaker: Corey Dillon


----------



## Flex (Jan 25, 2005)

1)  Pick the winner:  Patriots or Eagles?  *Patriots*

2)  The spread is 7 points.  Will the Patriots cover?  *Yes*

3)  The over/under is 48.  Which will it be?  *over*

4)  What team scores first?  *Patriots*

5)  Who will have more passing yards, Donovan McNabb or Tom Brady?  *Tom Brady*

6)  Who will have more rushing yards, Brian Westbrook or Corey Dillon?  *Corey Dillon*

Tie Breaker:  Who wins Super Bowl MVP honors?  *Tom Brady*


When the Pats win, and become the greatest dynasty in NFL history, I will beat IAB by one point to take the IM Superbowl trophy b/c Corey Dillon gains more yds rushing than Westbrook (who gets most of his total yards from the air)


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2005)

1) Pick the winner: Patriots or Eagles? *Patriots*

2) The spread is 7 points. Will the Patriots cover? *Yes*

3) The over/under is 48. Which will it be? *Under*

4) What team scores first? *Philly*

5) Who will have more passing yards, Donovan McNabb or Tom Brady? *McNabb*

6) Who will have more rushing yards, Brian Westbrook or Corey Dillon? *Dillon*

Tie Breaker (only used to break a tie in the standings): Who wins Super Bowl MVP honors?  *Brady*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 25, 2005)

You'll be tied with me, they won't make the over/under


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 25, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> they won't make the over/under



Meh, what the hell do _you_ know?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2005)

If Owens is cleared to play the points will change dramtically.
What if it changes...............do we update out picks?

Other questions that would be good.

Will either team score in the first 6 1/2 minutes?

Will either team score in the final two minutes of the first half?

Which team will use a coaches challenge first?

Will New England QB Tom Brady throw an interception?

Will QB Donovan McNabb throw an interception?

Will there be a safety?

Will the game be decided by exactly 3 points?

What will be the first turnover of the game?
Interception 
Fumble


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You'll be tied with me, they won't make the over/under




But I will win on Better looks


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2005)

I also see 6-6 1/2 and 46-48.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 25, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> If Owens is cleared to play the points will change dramtically.
> What if it changes...............do we update out picks?


No.  If your pick depends on T.O's status, then wait until next Sunday morning to submit your picks.  In any case, we are using a 7 point spread and 48 o/u.



> Other questions that would be good.


Go ahead and answer them.  They just won't count in our pool.    I didn't want to ask too many questions.  If I did, the first three rounds of playoff picks will have meant nothing.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2005)

OK, I deleted mine until later. I don't think it will change my opinion, but I'm gonna wait and see what the line is. Gonna be close!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 25, 2005)

Even if Owens does play, he is not going to be a factor.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2005)

Same as the monkey, except Dillon will have more rushing yards.





			
				I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> My picks:
> 
> 1) Pick the winner: Patriots or Eagles? *Patriots*
> 
> ...


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 25, 2005)

1) Pick the winner: Patriots or Eagles?  Unfortunately, the patriots

2) The spread is 7 points. Will the Patriots cover?Yes

3) The over/under is 48. Which will it be?Under

4) What team scores first?Eagles

5) Who will have more passing yards, Donovan McNabb or Tom Brady?Tom Brady

6) Who will have more rushing yards, Brian Westbrook or Corey Dillon?Corey Dillion

Tie Breaker (only used to break a tie in the standings): Who wins Super Bowl MVP honors?  Corey Dillion


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 25, 2005)

Pats with 7 on the spread ... if they come on as strong as they did in Pit then Pats will score first ... under 48 cuz the Eagles MAY get a field goal and 1 TD but not much more than that. I'm thinking it's an NE runaway.


----------



## MeatWad (Jan 25, 2005)

New england resident here and I have to tell you:
1. Pats win
2. Pats will cover actually win by 13
3. over 48
4. Pats score first
5. Brady has more passing
6. Dillon more rushing
7. ANOTHER superbowl mvp for Brady~

By the way I've lived in new england my whole life and trust me the Pats will not loose!~!!


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 25, 2005)

1) Pick the winner: Patriots or Eagles?  E-A-G-L-E-S

2) The spread is 7 points. Will the Patriots cover?  No

3) The over/under is 48. Which will it be?  Over

4) What team scores first? Eagles

5) Who will have more passing yards, Donovan McNabb or Tom Brady? Brady

6) Who will have more rushing yards, Brian Westbrook or Corey Dillon? Westbrook

Tie Breaker (only used to break a tie in the standings): Who wins Super Bowl MVP honors?  McNabb


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 25, 2005)

On ESPN it said that Owens is practicing as early as tomorrow.

Whether he plays or not, it is irrelevant on the outcome.  Pitt crushed them with TO in the line up.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2005)

1)  Pick the winner:  Patriots or Eagles?
*Patriots*
2)  The spread is 7 points.  Will the Patriots cover?
*Yes*
3)  The over/under is 48.  Which will it be?
*Under*
4)  What team scores first?
*Eagles*
5)  Who will have more passing yards, Donovan McNabb or Tom Brady?
*McNabb*
6)  Who will have more rushing yards, Brian Westbrook or Corey Dillon?
*Dillon*
Tie Breaker (only used to break a tie in the standings):  Who wins Super Bowl MVP honors? *Brady*


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 25, 2005)

My picks:

1)  Pick the winner:  Patriots or Eagles?  *Patriots*

2)  The spread is 7 points.  Will the Patriots cover?  *No*

3)  The over/under is 48.  Which will it be?  *over*

4)  What team scores first?  *Eagles*

5)  Who will have more passing yards, Donovan McNabb or Tom Brady?  *McNabb*

6)  Who will have more rushing yards, Brian Westbrook or Corey Dillon?  *Corey Dillon*

Tie Breaker:  Who wins Super Bowl MVP honors?  *Corey Dillon*


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> OK, final week of the playoff contest.  Here are 6 questions.  Each correct guess gets you a point.
> 
> 1)  Pick the winner:  Patriots or Eagles?
> 
> ...


1.Patriots
2. Most definately
3.over, with most of it being the Patriots
4.Patriots (Brady goes DEEP)
5.Brady (not by much)
6.Westbrook
TB.Brady

Honestly, I've not been a fan of the Patriots since they beat my Rams in the SB. But Geesh, I've never seen a "TEAM" play so damn good. I'm a football fan, I love the game, and these Patriots are just AWESOME to watch!!!

GO PATRIOTS


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 25, 2005)

Other questions that would be good.

Will either team score in the first 6 1/2 minutes? *Yes, Eagles* 

Will either team score in the final two minutes of the first half? *No* 

Which team will use a coaches challenge first? *Eagles* 

Will New England QB Tom Brady throw an interception? *Yes*

Will QB Donovan McNabb throw an interception? *Yes*

Will there be a safety? *No*

Will the game be decided by exactly 3 points? *No, 2 points*

What will be the first turnover of the game? *Fumble, Bethel Johnson on a kickoff return*
Interception 
Fumble


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 26, 2005)

1)  E-a-g-l-e-s

2) nope, wont cover

3) Over tha spread

4) Philly scores First

5) McNabb

6) Dillon

Tie Breaker (only used to break a tie in the standings): Who wins Super Bowl MVP honors?
McNabb


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 26, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> 1)  E-a-g-l-e-s
> 
> 2) nope, wont cover
> 
> ...



I so hope Albob follows suit with you.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I so hope Albob follows suit with you.




He would be a smart man.


----------



## JJJ (Jan 26, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> OK, final week of the playoff contest.  Here are 6 questions.  Each correct guess gets you a point.
> 
> 1)  Pick the winner:  Patriots or Eagles?
> 
> ...




That is such a lame attempt of stealing the winn from me or Albob.

But I will go along with it, aslong as everyone who uses big letters only in their nickname gets 6 extra points. (JJJ and ALBOB). How do you like them polish rules?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 26, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> That is such a lame attempt of stealing the winn from me or Albob.
> 
> But I will go along with it, aslong as everyone who uses big letters only in their nickname gets 6 extra points. (JJJ and ALBOB). How do you like them polish rules?




Bunch of losers trying to steal the deal from us, eh JJJ? Sad, just SAD.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 26, 2005)

If you were so good you would win regardless.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 26, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> That is such a lame attempt of stealing the winn from me or Albob.



Sounds to me like you are convinced the Pats will win.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 26, 2005)

You guys won the regular season, but now it is crunch time.  Quit yur bitchin and make picks.  Albob, I know you don't want to pick the pats but yur gonna have to in order to win.

Cold Iron is undefeated as well so we are going to have to factor that in as well.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You guys won the regular season, but now it is crunch time.  Quit yur bitchin and make picks.  Albob, I know you don't want to pick the pats but yur gonna have to in order to win.



If you pick with your heart instead of your brain, you deserve to lose this little contest.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 26, 2005)

Screw all ya's all.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 31, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> OK, final week of the playoff contest.  Here are 6 questions.  Each correct guess gets you a point.
> 
> 1)  Pick the winner:  Patriots or Eagles?
> 
> ...



You want my picks?  OK, fine, here they are.

1)The Pats

2)Yes

3)Under

4)The Pats

5)Tom Brady

6)Corey Dillon

Tie Breaker)Tom Brady

SOMEBODY should be interested in those.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 3, 2005)

*bump* 

Time is running out to get those picks in.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 3, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> You want my picks?  OK, fine, here they are.
> 
> 1)The Pats
> 
> ...




Copycat, but it was worth it to see you bet against the Eagles.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2005)

> 1)  Pick the winner:  *FLY EAGLES FLY*
> 
> 2)  The spread is 7 points.  *NOPE*
> 
> ...


Early on after TO was hurt, I predicted the Eagles would win their 2 playoff games, but lose in the SB.  I'm changing that.  It's going to be Ohio State - Miami 2002 Nat'l Championship game all over again. No one gave OSU a chance against Miami, but the defense swarmed, and the offense hung in to win.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2005)

1) Pick the winner: Patriots or Eagles?

Eagles


2) The spread is 7 points. Will the Patriots cover?

Sorry, what do you mean by "Cover The Spread " ?
3) The over/under is 48. Which will it be?

Under....I think

4) What team scores first?

Definitly the Pats, but and the end they lose.

5) Who will have more passing yards, Donovan McNabb or Tom Brady?

Tom will but Don will out rush him and gain more total yardage.

6) Who will have more rushing yards, Brian Westbrook or Corey Dillon?

Corey, if Westbrook gets more yardage than Corey it's over for N.E.
Tie Breaker (only used to break a tie in the standings): Who wins Super Bowl MVP honors?

Donovan Baby!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> OK, final week of the playoff contest.  Here are 6 questions.  Each correct guess gets you a point.
> 
> 1)  Pick the winner:  Patriots or Eagles?
> 
> ...


*1- Eagles
2- Nope
3- Under
4- Pats
5- Donovan
6- Brian Westbrook

Donovan*


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *1- Eagles
> 2- Nope
> 3- Under
> 4- Pats
> ...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Sorry, what do you mean by "Cover The Spread " ?



Will the Pats win by more than 7 points, or will the Eagles make it a closer game than that?  Seeing how you picked the Eagles to win, you do not think the Pats will cover the spread.  Your answer to question 2 is "no."


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Will the Pats win by more than 7 points, or will the Eagles make it a closer game than that?  Seeing how you picked the Eagles to win, you do not think the Pats will cover the spread.  Your answer to question 2 is "no."




I See, I never understood "covering the spread" before.

What about " over/under " ?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

>



 True story.............


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

Alright, we'll see in a few hours


----------



## ZECH (Feb 6, 2005)

1)  Patriots 
2) No

3) under

4) Eagles

5) Mcnabb

6) Dillon

Tie Breaker : Adam Vinatieri


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, we'll see in a few hours


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2005)

let's Get Ready To Rumble!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2005)

7-7 after two quarters.  I JUST WON $125 ON MY OFFICE GRID POOL!

Fuckin A.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> 7-7 after two quarters.  I JUST WON $125 ON MY OFFICE GRID POOL!
> 
> Fuckin A.


Awesome man!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2005)

14-7 pats

crappppp


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2005)

Tied.....This is a good game so far.

I like Donovan


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2005)

21- 14 pats

Crap again


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2005)

24-21 pats

now they turned to bricks


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 6, 2005)

Damn, that was a good game.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2005)

Congrats to a Great team.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2005)

I want to predict that NE will win this game by 3 points.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 6, 2005)

I got all questions correct except for MVP


----------

